# euramobil damp blog



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

for those of you interested i have written a blog on our major issue of damp in our Euramobil 810......sad story.....

hannah


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euramobil*

Hello Hannah

Yes, what a sad tale indeed. What age is your van?

I don't know what I would have done when faced with that decision about repairs and the cost.

I would be asking myself alsorts of questions, having discovered the previous warranty work etc.

At least it is sorted out though, and by the sound of it, you had a good engineer on the job.

R


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

it is only a 2000 van, so was only a year out of warranty.....we did ponder what to do and decided to get it done.....if we hadn't we would have lost out much more i think....if we had taken it to a dealer they would have spotted it straight away and would have valued it at around 12k, neither of us could have sold it privately without mentioning the extent of the damp to some poor unsuspecting buyer, so we were either left with a van that had been devalued by damp to part exchange at a loss of around 15k to ourselves or we paid out 8k to get it fixed and now have a van that has guaranteed work done on it, it will last us for a good few years and will still be saleable at any stage for a reasonable price.....no contest really in our opinion, just a big gaping hole in our pockets for a few months.....
the one thing we did learn this year, being without the van over winter cost us an absolute fortune in skiing and really limited our time spent in italy!!!!!


----------

